# Ansomone GH



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Has anyone used these?

I've been offered some, but it is quite pricey, comes in a sealed Box with waters etc 40iu's in a box?


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

Very good product- used it 3 or 4 years ago & got all the related sides. I took a single box EOD, seem to remember it's 4i.u's per shot.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Normangorman said:


> Very good product- used it 3 or 4 years ago & got all the related sides. I took a single box EOD, seem to remember it's 4i.u's per shot.


Good to hear, so you took 4iu's EOD?

For how long?

What related sides? well being, good sleep etc?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Just received an e-mail from ansomone website, and they said their kits come in 10 x 10iu's?

Yet i've been offered 10 x 4iu's kit?


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

ansomone have recently began doing 4 iu 8iu and 20iu vials if im not mistaken

orignaly it was 10iu

there a v good product so much so jintropin spread a lie about about it been 192 not 191 and it did the trick

ppl belived it and went with the jins, personally wouldnt pay mor than 1 sterling per iu

you start off at 2iu work upto 4 iu ove couple wks

need to get 4-6 mth suppl so 3 kits a minimun id say

just checked that for you, it supplied in

2iu

4.5iu

6iu

8iu

10iu

16 and 18iu


----------

